# Any Hogs in Wilkes County/Washington GA?



## BuckHunter31 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just curious. I have a small lease I just acquired and was wondering if anyone knew if hogs inhabited the area? To be more specific it is just north/northeast of Washington near 44 and Sandtown Rd. Thanks


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 15, 2013)

It's the most populated county around....


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome. I'm asking because I hunted in Oglethorpe near Philomath for the past 3 years and never seen a one. And I know Washington GA isn't too far off so I was curious. I guess you could say my lease is somewhere abouts between 17 and 44 off Sandtown. I didn't get rights to the lease until the last few weeks of deer season and I haven't even been on it yet so I was curious as to what sign and tracks I may find.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 15, 2013)

BuckHunter31 said:


> Awesome. I'm asking because I hunted in Oglethorpe near Philomath for the past 3 years and never seen a one. And I know Washington GA isn't too far off so I was curious. I guess you could say my lease is somewhere abouts between 17 and 44 off Sandtown. I didn't get rights to the lease until the last few weeks of deer season and I haven't even been on it yet so I was curious as to what sign and tracks I may find.



Well, Philomath is wrapped up also....I have a club not far out and we are covered up with them.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Jan 15, 2013)

I rekon I just wasn't in the right spot at the right time. I actually hope there are some on my new lease. It is mainly planted pines with a few hardwood draws. Don't plan on food plotting so I'm not too worried about them tearing up any areas in particular.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep.  My boss's husband hunts in a club in Wilkes and they killed some this fall.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 15, 2013)

BuckHunter31 said:


> ....... so I'm not too worried about them tearing up any areas in particular.



But, are you worried about not being able to kill a whitetail?


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Jan 15, 2013)

Todd E said:


> But, are you worried about not being able to kill a whitetail?



Not in particular.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 16, 2013)

BuckHunter31 said:


> Not in particular.




10-4
Best of luck with the pigs.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Jan 16, 2013)

Todd E said:


> 10-4
> Best of luck with the pigs.



Thank you sir. If there are any, hopefully I can keep them in check. I'm brand new to the hog hunting world. I've only killed one my entire 14 years of hunting. Good luck to all.


----------



## Tallpine (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep, sure are hogs down there.  One of our lease properties backs up to Fishing Creek and there have been many hogs taken down there.

Just an fyi if you don't intend to process the meat yourself, Pitman Processing in Sharon GA can do hogs - not sure the cost though.
Good Luck!  My brother and I will be down that way this weekend to try and take a hog.


----------



## deermaster13 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck with them. Please kill everyone you see!! We dont have a shortage of them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2013)

I wish I had a place to hunt them! Heard co don't have any


----------



## Tallpine (Feb 4, 2013)

My brother and I hunted them this weekend and saw 14.  We took a 125# hog on Sunday near Fishing Creek off Danburg Road.  Can't wait to get it on the smoker.

@deermaster13, if you need any help with your hogs, shoot me a message.


----------



## rejfoxtrot (Feb 4, 2013)

Lots of pigs around. I don't mind having them because they make great sausage. Really do a number on crops though. Got one in December off of big cedar road. Taxidermist on the square in Washington has 3 life size Wilkes county boars. One was 375lbs +


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 10, 2013)

We are right at the Wilkes Mcduffie line. Hogs have just recently started getting thick at my lease.


----------



## Tallpine (Feb 11, 2013)

@Bob2010, you must be hunting near/on the Little River.  We have a property on the Little River between Wilkes and Taliaferro that has a lot of hogs.  I'd bet they're spreading up and down that river.

You better get on 'em and keep them in check - they compete with deer and turkey for food.  Set up a corral trap and pre-bait them for a little while and then drop the hammer.  Lots of BBQ for your smoker


----------



## Rch56 (Feb 15, 2013)

Saw 40 pigs between Sept 8 and opening day of deer season. Did not see deer until muzzle loader season started. Then the pigs disappeared. Tignall area.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Feb 17, 2013)

Well I finally got down to the property a few weeks ago and did some walking. Good bit of deer sign but didn't find and pig sign. There is even a creek on the back corner of the tract with deer tracks and trails crossing it but no pigs. Maybe I'm just missing it. I really don't know much about pigs or what to look for other than the ground being tore up. My lease it mostly planted pines with about 15 acres being hardwoods and a small creek. Either way I'm excited to see what I can see


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Feb 17, 2013)

Pics


----------



## Rch56 (Feb 17, 2013)

Look for trees that have mud rubbed on them near the ground.  They like that wispy looking short bamboo that grows in creek bottoms for cover. Most of the hogs I have seen are moving down the hardwood drains in large groups of 8 or more headed to the larger creeks and rivers. You can usually hear them coming a mile away.


----------



## Jdg112 (Feb 17, 2013)

If you don't have hogs right now., you will in the next few years. Spread like wild fire.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I wish I had a place to hunt them! Heard co don't have any



Are you sure? I've seen a few in Heard Co.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 17, 2013)

BuckHunter31 said:


> Awesome. I'm asking because I hunted in Oglethorpe near Philomath for the past 3 years and never seen a one. And I know Washington GA isn't too far off so I was curious. I guess you could say my lease is somewhere abouts between 17 and 44 off Sandtown. I didn't get rights to the lease until the last few weeks of deer season and I haven't even been on it yet so I was curious as to what sign and tracks I may find.



I got this off of my camera yesterday on my club near Philomath...I was trying to feed the turkeys and this is what I got on camera. I forgot to set the date on the camera when I put it out.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 17, 2013)

Put out some corn and they will appear. 

We had pigs on our Wilkes county lease but we did a lot of shooting and trapping because of the damage they were doing and all the acorns and browse they were eating. We have run them off for now.


----------



## Dpsmith (Feb 18, 2013)

sour corn if you want to attract them from a distance and only feed hogs


----------



## sredd (Feb 22, 2013)

Last year between the Grandparents place in Rayle and another place about 1.5 miles from there we trapped or shot somewhere in the neighborhood of 60-75. Only seen a few this year at that place so hopefully they've moved on for now. 

@Tallpine I've got a lease right on Little River right off of Hwy 22 and were covered up with them this past deer season. Managed to cull a couple of them, but haven't been back lately to check the situation.


----------

